
Need UI developer for creating next amazing thing based on Web 2.0 - msbii

======
walesmd
If your project really is the next big thing, if you really are in the
advanced prototype stage, then you can share more information than nothing at
all.

As is said everywhere within the entrepreneur world - ideas are easy, ideas
are worthless, your's isn't unique, you are not the first to think of it and
there is someone right now working on the exact same thing. It's all about
execution - the execution of the idea, that everyone in the world has, is the
key to success.

So, all of that just to say - you'll get more offers if you actually tell us
what it's about.

~~~
davidw
Sure, but there are also areas where the first mover advantage counts, and
where a lot of people are capable of executing the idea - some perhaps better
than the guy who thought of it.

~~~
yubrew
If the team has no defensible advantage, then maybe it's not such a great idea
after all.

~~~
davidw
Defensibility is created by means of demand-side economies of scale: having
lots of users, in other words. Think reddit, and digg, for instance. Easily
cloned, but reasonably defensible due to the large numbers of users.

~~~
walesmd
All of this still doesn't change the facts. I don't one reputable designer
(and I know a lot of them) that will volunteer without knowing what they are
working on.

To be honest, most reputable designers follow the no-spec rules
(<http://www.no-spec.com/)> and wouldn't work on a project without some form
of payment.

Your only offered form of payment is equity in the company - which right now
is valued at $0 because no one knows what the company is about.

~~~
webwright
Um... You mean most reputable designers who have never been co-founders?

The guy is offering equity... Presumably a considerable amount (given that the
project is in such an early stage). That is not remotely the same thing as
spec-work.

That being said, people here are right-- there is virtually NO value on the
table here, so the OP should be willing to give up some serious equity.

Better yet, the OP should add a designer-partner. Design is serious business
and it's what separates the iPods from the Zunes... It's an ongoing process
and should be baked into the way you make software... It certainly shouldn't
be "slap a coat of paint on it and we'll make millions".

On the disclosure stuff, I agree. Stealth mode is 99% of the time ridiculous.
That being said, there's no harm in being discreet. If I were in the poster's
shoes, I'd post a vague description and give plenty of detail to any designer
who wanted to learn more.

~~~
davidw
I think the difference comes down to "publish the idea on a web page where
anyone can read it - including many people with a proven interest in startups,
who are more able to implement it than the original poster" VS "disclose the
idea on the phone to those who demonstrate some interest". Sure, leeches could
certainly pose as the second type of person, but at least you've made a
cursory attempt at weeding them out.

------
blader
I'm looking for a senior AJAX user centered experience designer programmer
rock star with Ruby, Lisp, Fortran, and Rails experience for creating next
amazing thing based on Web 2.0, Social Tagging, Virtual Reality, and P2P
Streaming technologies.

For great justice.

~~~
mattculbreth
Upmodded for the AYBABTU reference.

------
jason
If you're looking for a UI Developer on the front end. (Just graphics +
layout.) Contact me at jason@jetpacked.com

------
msbii
Need UI hacker for creating next amazing thing based on Web 2.0 technologies.
We are currently team of two people moonlighting for last few months. The
product is currently in advanced prototype stage and in need of UI guru for
taking the user experience to next level.

You should be able to work for equity in the company.

We are looking for an expert in Adobe Air, Flex, Ajax, HTML, XUL and other web
technologies.

Please contact us at: info at starbucksproject dot com.

~~~
Harj
"Please contact us at: info at starbucksproject dot com"

are you making a social network for people who love starbucks coffee? can i
tag by my favorite coffee?

~~~
msbii
Nope. Just named it very vague. We first met in Starbucks before started
working together.

Its just a code name.

